# /



## 14100 (May 1, 2005)

/


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

i have been taking lexapro 10 mg for the past week for the first time. i had about 4-5 days of nausea, i never threw up just felt naseous on and off throughout the day.i feel the same as you, i don't feel emotionally super, or super happy but my depressive thoughts are less prevalent. it has helped both my anxiety and my depression, i am also taking .25 mg clonazepam which is great stuff.i don't feel too sedated but i am napping for a short time after work. each day is better.did you doctor give you any indication how long he wanted you to take this for?


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm scared of the psychiatrist saying something like that too, that i'd have to be on these for the rest of my life. I'm going to be coming off them in a few more weeks and see if the cognitive therapy can kick in.I just graduated university a few years ago so I know how stressful that is. I'm still getting over the stigma of just being on these antidepressants and antianxieties... altho i do feel better i must admit, haven't had diarrhea in a while...take care


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've been on 5mg of lexapro for about a year and bumped it up 7 1/2mg due to increased depression the last few weeks. I feel agitated and don't like it--not a bit. Am taking a bit of klonopin with it but has not seemed to help. I do feel less depressed but the agitation sucks. Maybe it will lessen in a few weeks if I can stick it out.


----------



## MJ (Aug 29, 2004)

Trent,I have been on the Lexapro for almost 3 months now. I started at 5 mg, and was taking it in the morning. I felt drugged out for a couple of days, but that was it. Last month, my doc increased me to 10 mg. Well, I took it in the morning as well....I was major drugged out! So, I switched to taking it at bedtime..that did the trick. I am fully awake during the day, and sleep much better at night. The pill hits about 45 minutes after I take it...get real sleepy. As far as my IBS-D goes, it has done wonders! My depression and anxiety are much better as well. I still take my Levsin twice a day...I tried one day last week to skip a dose...bad mistake...cramping, D, etc. I took the Levsin, and it stopped it. Doc is hoping that eventually, I can get off of the Levsin.MJ


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am down to 2 1/2mg of lexapro a day. I just can't take the constant feeling of lethargy and drowsiness. I was getting more depressed because the only thing I wanted to do was to stay in bed all day. I am doing better on the lower dose. It must be really strong medicine.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have been on Lexapro for about a year now I love it, I wish I had known about it earlier. My only problem with it is I gained weight. To combat the weight gain my doctor also prescribed me Wellbutrin. I've cut my Lexapro down to 1/2 pill every day with my Wellbutrin and I feel good on most days.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi! I usually hang out on the Meeting Place forum, however, I've been thru some recent losses and stresses (death of my father, my own health issues, etc.) and my doctor recently put me on Lexapro. I haven't started it yet tho, since I am worried about side effects, however, I do plan to start it this weekend when I don't have to worry about working and having any possible side effects hit me at work(I don't work weekends). Amyway, I just wanted to say that I was glad to find this topic. It's nice to hear how Lexapro works for other people, maybe I won't be too nervous about starting it now.Renee


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I haven't really had many sideffects other than the weight which I can blame entirely on Lexapro lack of excercise and bad food also helped, my only other thing that I notice is I get thirstier so I drink alot more and run to the bathroom 28,000 times a day.


----------



## 15649 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been taking Lexapro for 4 days and I feel like I am on speed!!!! I cannot sleep at night and I am going crazy. Has anyone else experienced this? any advice?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Some people respond to SSRI anti depressants this way and I am one of them. I can only tolerate 2 1/2mg of lexapro and have done fairly well on that dose. Over that, I get agitated, can't sleep, etc. Maybe you could talk to your doctor about lowering the dose and going up slower as needed.


----------

